# Grand River 10/30.......wow



## Love2troll (May 8, 2006)

Danadelman and I took a drve up to the grand to do a little steelheading......we nenver thought we would have our best fishing day....ever....period....we landed a total of 15 fish all pictured here.....the one of the water is the one we landed but he slipped out of my hands for the pic...haha....it was unbelievable.....we had over twenty hook ups and every one was a very decent size....dan has one actually just snap his line.....we started off slow and then switched up the lures and it was one....we were basically switching net jobs.....we found two very good holes.....i have never experienced anything like it....unbelievable thats all i got to say.....also the beautiful weather was a plus! river conditions are perfect,clear, running at the perfect flow


----------



## Love2troll (May 8, 2006)

here are the rest...it wouldnt let me post more than ten...sorry its so wide....these are only the thumbnails


----------



## findiesel (Jul 6, 2005)

Great fish guys. I'm going to have to get out of work early one of these days and head out there with you. Otherwise, I'm still locked in to only going on the weekends.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice catches!


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

great job!!!..those are some nice fish!


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Wow that is amazing!!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

thats what i call a great job thoose were huge fish what did oyu git them on


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

ya it topped my best day ever... We caught all the fish on spinners... Good times... i actually had 2 nice ones snap my line...They were both bigger than the fish that didn't break the line violently... still trying to get that monster in...hopefully we can go back soon... My previous best day out was actually the same holes...

I like that 6lb Gamma but next time i am going to bump it up to 8

Also the best thing was...we didn't see another angler after we got to our hole=AMAZING TROUT EXPERIENCE


----------



## Love2troll (May 8, 2006)

i caught all of mine off off spinners i made jsut for steelheading.....i bought a kit and now nowing what they like i can make exactly what i need....but we were very effective that day with spinners


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

you have to cherish those day. great day


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice fish guys, even better when you catch them off your own lures. Some of those are some:B 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

very,very nice fish congrats to both.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice job. I think someone havd a good day of fishing


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

wow is right! way to go.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

nice pictures , nothing better than fresh steel 

Fish On !!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

great photos and story..great job guys....


----------

